# Downpipe question



## Kdub91 (Aug 2, 2012)

So I want to delete my cats in my manual v6 FWD. Cant seem to find any bolt on downpipes online for the v6, only the 1.8t. Some 1.8t downpipes have a slight bend in them. Does anyone know (or has anyone tried) if the 1.8t downpipes will bolt up to the v6 manifolds and give you enough space to run pipes to the back of the car?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

No aftermarket pipes available. 
A company called 42draft designs is in process of possibly making a run of them though.


----------



## Kdub91 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh I didn't kno 42 is working on one


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

They made a Facebook post on 2.7t and also possible 2.8 pipes.


----------

